# CoronaVirus and Plant Based Diet



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I have some split peas, lentils, rice, and some frozen and canned vegetables, but looking for ideas on other things to stock up on. I'd like to have enough food for 2-3 months without having to go to grocery store.

I'll stock some beans, but I seem to gain weight when I eat them, so they are not a major part of my diet. I eat a lot of potatoes, so need to find a way to store them for longer periods of time. 

I'm also planning a small garden with things that grow fairly quickly like lettuce, spinach, and other greens. I also have onion sets and potatoes to plant.

Since so much of our diet is fresh fruit and vegetables, this is going to be a bit of a challenge. Add your ideas.


----------



## gleepish (Mar 10, 2003)

Do you can? Pressure canning is fantastic for potatoes. We've dehydrated onions (wild and not wild  ) in the past with good success. If you like cabbage--those dehydrate well too. Peas are fairly easy to grow and freeze well as do green beans. Squash can be frozen-with mixed results for us. Tomatoes only require a water bath, and are probably one of the most simple things to can.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Last summer I sliced a lot of potatos, blanched them, and ran them through the dehydrator. 

I store the baggies of dried potato slices in the freezer, and I soak them and use them during the winter. They store for a long time and tthey are very good. Just soak them before you use them


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i've stored potatoes in sand with excellent results. that reminds me i must stock up on beans and whatnot tomorrow. no need in waiting until panic sets in(and it will) and the shelves are empty. ~Georgia


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I'm going to Walmart tomorrow and buy more rice, canned fruit without added sugar, frozen fruit, instant potatoes, and more beans and lentils. I might get a couple bags of chocolate chips and raisins in case I need to make some cookies. I already have powdered peanut butter.


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

MoonRiver said:


> I have some split peas, lentils, rice, and some frozen and canned vegetables, but looking for ideas on other things to stock up on. I'd like to have enough food for 2-3 months without having to go to grocery store.
> 
> I'll stock some beans, but I seem to gain weight when I eat them, so they are not a major part of my diet. I eat a lot of potatoes, so need to find a way to store them for longer periods of time.
> 
> ...


Sorghum grain is tasty. Plant greens that keep on producing like collards and mustard and kale.

You might want get a chicken or two just for eggs. I've stocked up on brown rice from Costco, sorghum, canned beans and dry beans, picked beets and am starting to stock up on animal food now.
We have a supply of honey, liquid aminos and tea. 

Parsnips, carrots and winter squash would store well in the fall.
This whole pandemic may fizzle out (great) or it may bring people here in uncharted territory. Time will tell...
*southern va zone 7 pr 8 could grow greens in plastic covered rows probably up to Christmas. Not here in zone 4...


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

newfieannie said:


> i've stored potatoes in sand with excellent results. that reminds me i must stock up on beans and whatnot tomorrow. no need in waiting until panic sets in(and it will) and the shelves are empty. ~Georgia


True.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

MoonRiver said:


> I'm going to Walmart tomorrow and buy more rice, canned fruit without added sugar, frozen fruit, instant potatoes, and more beans and lentils. I might get a couple bags of chocolate chips and raisins in case I need to make some cookies. I already have powdered peanut butter.


Check that canned fruit, make sure it didn't come out of China. Much of it does.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

robin416 said:


> Check that canned fruit, make sure it didn't come out of China. Much of it does.


I wouldnt knowingly buy any food from China. Thats why sellers dont label country of origin. Or mix it from several countries, like with honey. So they just have to label source as various countries. 

If we need any food law, its source countries listed even if only one ingredient came rfrom a particular country. I dont appreciate game playing for profit.


----------



## gleepish (Mar 10, 2003)

robin416 said:


> Check that canned fruit, make sure it didn't come out of China. Much of it does.


I picked up a couple bags of apples, pears, oranges, bunches of bananas, some kiwi and spent a good part of the last two days dehydrating and canning. Just to fill in some holes on the shelves of what we normally can and have around the house.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I am starting to think that the coronavirus will NOT fizzle out.

On the good side, most people have a very mild case of it. On the down side, the folks who DO get very ill are generally over 50 and have a chronic illness, and that describes me!


----------



## Alexx05 (Jun 22, 2020)

newfieannie said:


> i've stored potatoes in sand with excellent results. that reminds me i must stock up on beans and whatnot tomorrow. no need in waiting until panic sets in(and it will) and the shelves are empty. ~Georgia


So true. I was and still is the need of the hour.


----------



## AmyCranberry (Jul 12, 2020)

MoonRiver said:


> I have some split peas, lentils, rice, and some frozen and canned vegetables, but looking for ideas on other things to stock up on. I'd like to have enough food for 2-3 months without having to go to grocery store.
> 
> I'll stock some beans, but I seem to gain weight when I eat them, so they are not a major part of my diet. I eat a lot of potatoes, so need to find a way to store them for longer periods of time.
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I dehydrate the potatos when they show signs of sprouting. 

It is easy to rehydrate them for au gratin potatos or for cassaroles. For that matter, if you let the rehydrated potatos dry for a little bit you can fry them as well!


----------

